# foil vs cr1



## turiha (Jan 24, 2010)

hello, can someone tell me the main diferences between the foil and the cr1 both with ultegra electronic?


----------



## jeff1964 (Jul 18, 2012)

Check out this link . Road - SCOTT Sports


----------

